# Fore Aft Movement?



## snowboard_doc (Feb 6, 2011)

Can someone explain the fore-aft movement to me?

Before initiation of the turn, I shift the board under me forward so that my weight is on the tail. If I do this aggressively enough, the nose of the board can lift off the ground. I then drive my weight forward, shifting the board behind me, while dropping/driving the downhill edge into the hill to strongly engage the edge? 

I think Sando demonstrates it well here:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Seems backwards to me? Dont you want your weight on the nose when you initiate and the weight outback when finishing the turn, leaning back when turning in would lead to washing out/understeer I would think......


----------



## snowboard_doc (Feb 6, 2011)

The aft move is so you can then drive fore to get your weight more powerfully on the front edge. I'm just wondering if I'm doing this right. Hoping to get some further insight.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowboard_doc said:


> Can someone explain the fore-aft movement to me?
> 
> *The sequence/timing is off*
> 
> Before initiation of the turn *you are aft on the tail because of finishing the turn *, I shift the board under me forward so that my weight is on the tail *You don't shift...because you are already on the tail...finishing the turn*. If I do this aggressively enough, *yes you want to aggressively get on the nose* the nose of the board can lift off the ground *you are on the tail and using the pop/decamber the board that can lift the nose*. I then drive my weight forward *moving your body/weight to the nose*, shifting the board behind me *shifting/moving the board under you (verse moving your body over the board) is generally considered a more advanced skill, e.g., cross-under turns/carves verses cross-overs*, while dropping/driving *actually you are dropping or driving your weight on the nose to initiate/set the edge...thereby initiating the turn/carve*the downhill edge into the hill to strongly engage the edge?


2 cents.....


----------



## snowboard_doc (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks @wrathfuldeity. Will give this a shot.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

snowboard_doc said:


> Can someone explain the fore-aft movement to me?
> 
> Before initiation of the turn, I shift the board under me forward so that my weight is on the tail. If I do this aggressively enough, the nose of the board can lift off the ground. I then drive my weight forward, shifting the board behind me, while dropping/driving the downhill edge into the hill to strongly engage the edge?
> 
> ...


Where in the video do you see him do that? His riding is pretty stiff for an instructor (esp in the 1st half of the clip), but to his credit he is generally very centered fore-aft. Don't really see him in the backseat and with his weight aft at all (other than maybe at 2:05).


----------



## snowboard_doc (Feb 6, 2011)

@SGboarder

I got my timing off. @wrathfuldeity and this post helped a lot.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/64178-steep-run-help-6.html

Who's snowolf and where did all his posts go? They seemed really good.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

snowboard_doc said:


> @SGboarder
> 
> I got my timing off. This post helped a lot.
> 
> ...


He flew off in to never summer land>


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

This is what ought to happen for cross-over turns











However for cross-under turns its about unweighting or sucking up the knees, moving the board both under the body to transition to the next edge and fore to get your weight on the nose.

btw...in the sando vid...he is basically doing cross-over turns...moving his body over the board and using alot of upper body rotation to make the turns happen...and he looks like a fk'n floopy chicken...imho shit style. As compared to Ryan Kapton who has a quiet upper body and using his lower body to rail turns...and imo a much cleaner and more efficient riding.


----------



## snowboard_doc (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks so much @wrathfuldeity for taking the time to respond. On the slopes now and doing aft at the end of the turn is money. Makes it a lot easier to initiate that next turn and got rid of my chatter on the steeps.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowboard_doc said:


> Who's snowolf and where did all his posts go? They seemed really good.


He was a forum regular, albeit a bit of a forum loudmouth. When he left, he took all his posts with him. Don't worry, there are better snowboard coaches out there.

If you're thinking you've got an issue with fore-aft movement, I suggest a lesson with a higher level instructor. Youtube vids and bench snowboarding can be fun, but nothing beats having eyes on you on the hill, with immediate feedback.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> This is what ought to happen for cross-over turns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot to do/think of in every single turn. :crazy2:

Does this eventually become automatic? I'd hate to have to take up skiing? :embarrased1: :grin:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SnowMoose said:


> That's a lot to do/think of in every single turn. :crazy2:
> 
> Does this eventually become automatic? I'd hate to have to take up skiing? :embarrased1: :grin:



Well good news...you are going too fast to think about it...cause if you try to think about doing it...what you are thinking about doing...should have happened 50 feet behind you. :surprise: :wink:

that is why we talk about trust the board, commitment, just hang on....and BREATHE...just flow the line.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SnowMoose said:


> Does this eventually become automatic?


Yes. Like with every other action in life. It all becomes easier with repetition n exercise. One day it clicks and it becomes second skin.

Riding in "bad" conditions helps a ton as well. Might not be fun to ride in pouring rain or in moguled runs or in flat light... but it'll make you a better rider and you'll enjoy the good conditions even more. So keep on riding and spend as much time on the slopes as possible.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have no idea what everyone is talking about. I just falling leaf everywhwre. Thats where its at. Edges are meant to be slid on.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Well good news...you are going too fast to think about it...cause if you try to think about doing it...what you are thinking about doing...should have happened 50 feet behind you. :surprise: :wink:
> 
> that is why we talk about trust the board, commitment, just hang on....and BREATHE...just flow the line.


Sounds like my life....

nah

Thanks for posting the image, btw. 



neni said:


> Yes. Like with every other action in life. It all becomes easier with repetition n exercise. One day it clicks and it becomes second skin.
> 
> Riding in "bad" conditions helps a ton as well. Might not be fun to ride in pouring rain or in moguled runs or in flat light... but it'll make you a better rider and you'll enjoy the good conditions even more. So keep on riding and spend as much time on the slopes as possible.


Well...plenty of crap weather here in Whistler at the moment so soon I shall be an expert! Rain? Ugh.


Thanks guys!

You've been nice so here's a pic of the night sky in Hawaii I took.


----------

